# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Κουδουνι πορτας

## gponiris

Εχει χαλασει το κουδουνι της πορτας του σπιτιου και δεν χτυπαει.
Το ξηλωσα μπας και το φτιαξω αλλα βλεπω οτι ο κεντρικος πυρος εχει σπασει στο ενα ακρο ενω  τα πλαστικα τα μαυρα(λαστιχακια?) εχουν φαγωθει.
Φτιαχνεται ή να παω για αλλο?
Για καινουριο ενσυρματο σε τι βολτ ψαχνω?
Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη
20191209_131420.jpg20191209_131309.jpg20191209_131228.jpg20191209_131201.jpg

----------

